# Interested in designing a Cancer patient shirt?



## kcinnick (Oct 24, 2012)

I need some design help designing a shirt for a cancer patient fundraiser. I have some basic ideas, but my graphic designer go to is off "interning". The printer isn't making much off of this deal and I am taking a zero cut from the shirts. I can do things when I have logos and designs already made, but I suck starting from scratch! If anyone would like to help, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Studio ell (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you have an idea you want on it(more than the ribbon)? Maybe some text that must appear on the shirt? When do you need the design?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Have you found a design email [email protected]

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kcinnick (Oct 24, 2012)

We had a couple of offers but nobody has sent a design, I only have PM box of 5, so that fills up fast...

If anyone wants to contact me my email is Nick at Ferraraleather.com

Here is the message I sent out.

We are actually talking two designs, the patient wanted all of these things on one shirt, but I think it will be too busy.

First design back

Large Cancer ribbon on the back with
The text "We wear Burgundy for Liz"

Second design back

Bible verse with large cross


I Can Do All Things Through Christ Who Gives Me Strength. 

Philippians 4:13

The front she wants a small cancer ribbon on the left chest with "Multiple Myeloma" or "Multiple Myeloma Awareness", both shirt designs .

We have two options on how to do the color, one is to do the design a single color, have burgundy shirts, and print the cancer ribbons with an outline so the shirt will be the fill color of the cancer ribbon. (we were thinking doing half cream/half pink ink)

The second option is a two color design with burgundy and either white or black text to put on different colored shirts.

Let me know what you think, and also what you normal fee's are. I have a good graphic designer, but he is young and during the summers and finals he isn't always available... I can get a lot done when he needs money... I have the full corel 6 suite, and I can do some basic stuff, but from scratch it is just to much for me...


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Send me an email and I will send an idea I just did for another person. See if they would like it [email protected]

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using T-Shirt Forums


----------

